#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Wirbelsäule verstaucht? >

## Lebenszeichen

Bin heute in einem Spaßbad mit einem Reifen ne heftige Rutsche runter. Kurz vor Schluß war wie ne Art "Schanze" wo es mich kurz hoch hob und danach knallte ich ordentlich auf die Rutsche. Dabei hats mich voll auf die Lendenwirbelsäule gedonnert. Zunächst wars gar nicht schlimm, aber jetzt hab ich starke Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschränkungen. Allerdings nicht in der LWS sondern in der Halswirbelsäule, dazu Atemprobleme und Schwindel. Hats da jetzt die komplette Wirbelsäule gestaucht oder was ist da passiert?  :Huh?:  
Gruß Lebenszeichen

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
kann schon sein, dass sich der Schlag von dem Aufprall nach oben "fortgesetzt" hat. Die Wirbel sind ja miteinander verbunden, dadurch hat ein Trauma auch Auswirkungen auf die Nachbarwirbel. Deine Beschreibung spricht dafür, dass in der Brustwirbelsäule entweder ein Wirbel verkeilt, ein Muskel verspannt oder ein Nerv eingeklemmt ist. Falls es dir morgen nicht besser geht, wirst du wohl zum Arzt gehen müssen. 
LG Christiane

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Christiane, 
danke für Deine Antwort. Da ich dauernd HWS-Probleme habe, weiß ich jetzt schon nicht mehr, was von gestern kommt und was "normal" ist. Aber hast Recht. Wenn's morgen nicht weg oder zumindest viel besser ist, geh' ich zum Orthopäden. 
Grüßle Lebenszeichen

----------


## Friedrich

Hallo,
bitte erst röntgen lassen! Das sage selbst ich als Heilpraktiker! Keine Manipulation ohne bildgebende Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf traumatische Läsion der Wirbelsäule!
ansich sind die Symptome klassisch für eine Blockade im LWS-Bereich mit aufsteigender Symptomatik in die Halswirbelsäule - bei Blockade oder Verschiebung der ersten Wirbel. Dabei wird häufig die Arterie beeinträchtigt, was zu Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen und/oder Tinnitus führen kann.
Baldige Genesung
Friedrich

----------


## Natjacot

Hallo zusammen 
ich befürchte, dass ich mir vor 8 Tage meine Wirbelsäule gestaucht habe.
Es ist folgendes passiert: Ich geh seit kurzem zum Trampolin springen. Nach einer Stunde auf dem Trampolin hatte ich auf einmal extreme Rückenschmerzen im oberen Bereich des Rückens. Ich dachte mir nichts böses dabei, da ich vom Trampolin springen schön öfters krassen Muskelkater hatte und ich den Schmerz zuerst auch nicht anders empfunden hatte. Ich sprang also noch ca. ne halbe Stunde weiter bis ich dann nach Hause ging. Am nächsten Tag war der Schwerz immer noch da. Jedoch weder verstärkt noch abgeschwächt. Dies ging ungefähr 5 Tage so, bis ich es langsam für ungewöhnlich empfand. Wenn ich heute zurück blicke, denke ich, ich hab mir die Wirblesäule gestaucht als ich vom Trampolin zurück auf den Boden gesprungen bin und nicht gut genug abgefedert habe. 
Die Symptome sind folgendermassen: Anfangs hatte ich nur einen Schmerz im Rücken wenn ich die Treppe runter gelaufen oder auf der Stelle gehüpft bin. Mittlerweile tut es mir weh wenn ich mich bücke oder ganz einfach laufe. Nur wenn ich meinen Oberkörper drehe oder dehne spür ich nichts. Da es also nur schmerzt, wenn ich druck dtauf gebe, oder abfedern muss, tippe ich auf eine Wirbelsäulenstauchung. 
Da sone Sache mit der Wirbelsäule immer heikel ist, hab ich mir so oder so vorgenommen am Montag mal beim Arzt anzurufen um ein Röntgenbild zu machen.
Was meint ihr?
Grüsse Natalie

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Natalie,
ja, auch bei dir wäre es das Beste, erst mal ein Röntgenbild machen zu lassen, weil es so viele verschiedene Befunde gibt und damit auch die verschiedensten Behandlungen.
Gute Besserung!

----------

